# NaPoWriMo 2021



## Darren White (Mar 6, 2021)

​
In 2021, WF will again participate in NaPoWriMo (National Poetry Writing Month) a yearly recurring event in April. I hereby invite all currently active poets to join us, and participate. It's fun and challenging the same time.

This year the NaPoWriMo rules will be much simpler than previous years. No index thread, so hopefully less confusion 

Members who do not care for public and search engines post their poem directly in the main (public) *NaPoWriMo forum*

Members who want to keep their poems away from search engines, and/or want to publish later, post in the (protected) *NaPoWriMo Workshop*

Number your daily poem in the title bar like this: April 1 = [poem name] #1, April 2 = [poem name] #2, etc. This simplifies my work afterwards, when I have to count your contributions to hand out awards.

*Reminder: do not start posting your poems prior to April 1st*


----------



## Darren White (Mar 20, 2021)

A small reminder. All poets in Workshop AND Showcase are invited to participate. I'm looking forward to see you on one of the NaPoWriMo forums on April 1st.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 1, 2021)

We have started!
If you like to participate you are very welcome. 
If you don't have the permission to post on the forum yet, send me a PM and I will make it possible.


----------

